

Andreessen and Horowitz Complete Raising $300 Million Venture Fund - ksvs
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20090612/andreessen-completes-raising-dough-for-his-300-million-venture-fund-let-the-investing-begin/?mod=ATD_rss

======
hwijaya
It's amazing what credibility/track record can do. Even in the recession time
they still can raise $50 million more than planned. I think, this is a great
proof of "investors invest in people"

------
Eliezer
A venture capital fund claiming a 7-10 year time horizon on investments? I'm
torn between "About time" and "Yeah right".

~~~
emileifrem
In Scandinavia, the typical length of a VC fund is actually 10 years with a
standard option to extend for 2 years. First half (5 years) for new
investments, second half for followups and then 2 years for padding (option to
be exercised at the management company's discretion, not the LPs). I would
assume a similar setup is common overseas.

So if you're part of an investment out of a young fund then you typically have
at least a 7 years time horizon. Obviously things have to go well in the
meantime or they won't sustain you for that long. But the difference between a
Marc Andreesen VC and any other VC is def not the length of the fund.

